# July 2002 FCS Seminar review



## arnisandyz (Jul 22, 2002)

I had the opportunity to attend Ray Dianaldos Filipino Combat Systems family gathering in Tampa, Florida.  This one was an open door event open to anyone who had an interest in the FMA and all styles were welcome. This was a two day seminar, I couldnt make it to the first day but there were close to 40 people in attendance!  They covered mainly blade work including the kerambit.  To top things off, there were several Demos featuring a group from Pambuan Arnis (Orlando, Florida)  and a representative from a Russian Martial Arts style (I cant remember the name, sorry).  I had the opportunity to meet board member Palisut and maybe he can elaborate more on the first day since he was there.  The second day started a little bit late, since many participants indulged in some Tampa nightlife activities.  We started with some single stick left to right transition drills switching the stick in corto range to obtain the best angle of attack.  I especially took to this since I am a lefty.  It also led to different possibilities of Modern Arnis Tapi Tapi.  Just before lunch, very special guests, Grandmaster Fred Lazo  and his son gave a dynamic demo of some principles of Kombatan Arnis.  For those of you who do not know who Grandmaster Lazo is,  he was/is very good friends with both Ernesto Presas and the late Remy Presas.  These three collaborated to develop a system of Arnis combining their family styles before the brothers went separate ways.  Anyone in the area interested in learning the Kombatan system,  Grandmaster Lazo is teaching classes in Zepher Hills, FL.

After lunch we were treated to another Demo of Russian Martial Arts. (Aldon or Palisut, please fill in the blank, as I do not remember the name of this style,  the Russian language is cool, but hard for me to comprehend sometimes).  He put some participants through some tough military type conditioning, then went on to explain the origin and the philosophies of this unique style.  I believe they are opening a school in Tampa as well.

We ended the day with takedowns, stick grappling, mano mano, sikaran, and footwork.  Many participants stayed around afterwards to work some sombrada, numerada, and practice the whip.  As usual, everyone seemed to have a great time. If you are into FMA and in the area, try to make it to one of Rays Seminars.  For more info on FCS Kali go to www.fcskali.com


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 22, 2002)

I am insanely jealous.

You know I'll expect you both to show me *everything* this Friday night 

Cthulhu


----------



## AldonAsher (Jul 22, 2002)

The name of the Russian Martial Art was Systema.  The gentleman who demonstrated it was Saulius "Sonny" Puzikas.  I enjoyed his presentation, particularly the exercises to enhance the peripheral vision and to increase reaction time.  

I don't know, Cthulhu.  Friday is a long time from now.  I'm not sure Arnisandyz and I will be able to remember much of the seminar by then.  Of course we'll try our best.......


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AldonAsher _
> 
> *
> I don't know, Cthulhu.  Friday is a long time from now.  I'm not sure Arnisandyz and I will be able to remember much of the seminar by then.  Of course we'll try our best.......     *



Oh, I'm sure *you* won't remember, that's why I'll be asking arnisandyz 

I'm so dead come Friday.

Cthulhu


----------



## AldonAsher (Jul 23, 2002)

That's what I like about you, Cthulhu.  You are such a glutton for punishment.  

Don't worry.  I'll remember to show you everything we covered at seminar.  

Heh heh heh :EG:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 23, 2002)

Let's keep the Ybor City nightlife info hush, hush!!!  :ladysman:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 23, 2002)

Sorry I didn't get to meet you, Palusut.  Hopefully, you got to pound...I mean...workout with my instructors while in Clearwater.

Did Ray mention when the next Gathering would be?

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 23, 2002)

Hi Cthulhu,

Sorry that I didn't get the chance to meet you this time.  I think there will be another Gathering in the fall of this year.

Had the chance to officially meet Andy.  He as done some excellent work on his handmade Kerambits and Gununting sword!!!

Andy, Aldon, Roland Rivera, and myself exchanged ideas concerning the FMA, which was cool.

"Pipo" and myself had the opportunity to do some personal training with Ray.  He introduced us to the bullwhip.  It was at this time that I can actually say for the first time that I whipped my own #!@, ear, and arm. 

Back to the Saturday session:

Ray taught several disarm and cutting sequences using the Hubod flow, then adding the concept or technique of "Palusut", which in this context is when you flow through or thread your body around, under, or over an opponent's body in order to create an counter attack or opening.

He also taught a session on kermabit blade applications (nasty!!!), and finally, a session was taught on some knife fighting strategies that concentrated on using human reactions in order to create openings.


----------



## kennyg (Jul 23, 2002)

Hello, I want to know how people felt about the demonstration givin by the American Kenpo guy, did people like that demo, looking for comments.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 23, 2002)

must have been on the first day, I missed it.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kennyg _
> 
> *Hello, I want to know how people felt about the demonstration givin by the American Kenpo guy, did people like that demo, looking for comments. *



I think that Mr. Gonzalez did a very good job of explaining Kenpo striking concepts and from personal observation, his personal striking accuracy was impressive (felt sorry for the uke).

Some of the concepts that were covered were the science of multi-dimensional striking, angular penetration, and finally maximizing punching: power aquisition, release, body rebounding for multiple successive strikes, and torque.

Another thing that was done that I liked was we had the chance to actually practice the techniques so it as an interactive demo.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 24, 2002)

Was Rico the demonstration victim for Ray's techniques again?  I love watching that guy fall.  Not that I enjoy seeing him get tossed around, as he is one helluva nice fella.  It's just that I'm usually AldonAsher's and arnisandyz's demo victim, so it's nice to see someone else get abused.  Especially when he has such good ukemi.

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 24, 2002)

Yes Cthulhu, Rico did act as uke alot with great falls and sounds of pain.  All kidding aside, he is a good guy.  Another uke was another student of Ray with the like-same  name.  I forgot his last name.

Another thing again that Andy touched on that there were 40 people in attendence!!!  This was the biggest FCS gathering to date.  There were even three of us from North Carolina.  We hope to have Ray up there again soon, stay tuned to that.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 24, 2002)

At the March Gathering, Rico was uke most of the time, and Pipo was for a bit.  Maybe it was Pipo you're thinking about?  

Sounds like a blast.  Hopefully, the fall Gathering will be even bigger.  I know it'll be fun.

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *At the March Gathering, Rico was uke most of the time, and Pipo was for a bit.  Maybe it was Pipo you're thinking about?
> Cthulhu *



I cannot recall getting the guy's last name, but his first name was Ray.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> 
> *
> 
> I cannot recall getting the guy's last name, but his first name was Ray. *



Doesn't ring a bell, but then again, I'm still new to FCS.  My next guess would have been Rick DeAguila.

Cthulhu


----------



## AldonAsher (Jul 25, 2002)

No, it wasn't Rick.  This guy is one of Ray Dionaldo's regular students.  As mentioned before, his name is also Ray.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 25, 2002)

I just realized in the Russian Martial Arts section of this board there are discussions on Systema.  Pretty interesting art and training philosophies - especially the Mosh Pit dancing!


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, it was Ray, kind of a lean tall guy.  He was good, but just didn't have the same SPLAT effect that Cthulhu and Rico have.


----------

